
Everything Wrong with Peter Thiel’s Doomsday Survival Plan (2017) - rolph
https://www.outsideonline.com/2152476/everything-thats-wrong-billionaires-doomsday-survival-plan
======
vanderZwan
> _“I think people who are particularly attuned to the levers by which society
> actually works understand that we are skating on really thin cultural ice
> right now,” Antonio García Martínez_

I know this is not the focus of the article, but this statement reads like
someone noticing something is going on outside their own comfy privileged
bubble, and then concluding they know more about about it than the people who
are in the middle of said events.

Sure, being able to step back and look at something from some distance is
necessary to reflect and figure out what is going on, but I don't get the
impression that that is what is happening here.

~~~
pixelbash
Given the historical frequency of war, I'd say what looks like stability
probably isn't as stable as one might like to assume.

~~~
vanderZwan
Am I missing what you're trying to argue perhaps? Because at first glance it
looks like that has nothing to do with my point.

------
ggm
Thiel can only protect himself against some threats. In the long run, we're
all dead and he can't fight lack of water or systematic financial collapse
extending beyond two or three years, or viral threats beyond his enclave
leaking in. Sheep diseases mutate and his NZ hideaway is suddenly buried in
fomites...

So his plan is ostentatious consumption for a specific subset of problems.
What he fails to strategize is how an Iwi or even just a bunch of NZ hoons can
unwind his plan. I like to imagine a Morris minor version of mad Max politely
knocking on his door asking for some assistance raising hell

